# Scratch & Dent Sale at Big Country Outdoors



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Cleaning up the Warehouse and noticed we have a bunch of good stuff that we can't sell as new. Call or PM me if you have interest in any of the following. 1st come 1st serve.

Steel High Seat Medium with fixed ladders (bedliner missing in a few places) - fits most larger UTVs (Polaris/Kubota/Kawasaki) - $500.00

Single Cab Polaris 800 (2010-2013) Steel Roof (bedliner missing in a few places) - $150.00

Spin Tech 100# receiver feeder (Needs Spinner Unit $80.00) - $100.00 as is $180.00 complete

Take off Tires & Rims Polaris 500/800 (Brand New w/lugs) $350.00

Kolpin Lock n Ride gun boots for Polaris - Brand New - $150.00 (pr)

Boating - Hunting - Ranching, We've Got You Covered

Carey Johnson
Boat Lift Distributors
Big Country Outdoors
Cattle Call Ear Tags
TF)800-657-9998
P)713-461-9443
F)713-461-9633
www.boatliftdistributors.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
www.cattlecalltags.com
[email protected]


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

All sold...wow...thanks 2coolers


----------

